# L'hôpital Dans la Forêt Feb 15



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello All, 

This is my first report of 2015 and my first actual explore of 2015. I will be uploading my edited shots for this report as there are just too many that i liked so i didnt wanna upload duplicates.

So i saw MikeyMutts report on this place, and although this place has been on my to do list for months, i thought why not start the year with a Euro explore.
Thanks MikeyMutt for sharing your photos and given me that kick i needed to get over to France and see this place for myself.

Visited with my GF, we set out at 1:30am in the morning to get to Dover to catch our ferry. Once in Calais, it was another long drive to the location. We got there and pulled up and parked, and its down a quiet frence street and we even had a french woman look out o us and see what, where we were going. Anywho, we got in the grounds and could just see one of the massive buildings throught the trees. I was excited 

Walking around at first we found 2 megaphones that looked quite new to be honest. The place was silent, very peaceful, and then walking through some of the corridors it seemed this place was used for airsoft. Barricades were made up in the long corridors and the rooms, and the megaphones must have been for the organises etc to stop/start rounds. This is just me guessing.

The place was bigger than i expected even though i had looked at it on the birds eye view beforehand. 
Very nice explore tbh, very much enjoyed it, although, when making our way to the morgue, we saw a man checking all the outbuildings, he must have been about 20ft away from us. We hid and tried to watch him to see where he would go, he seemed to be going away and i thought, i really wanna see the morgue, so im going in. We got in the morgue and its alot smaller than i had imagined. But with all the open windows and dorrs, we had to be silent until we were sure this man wasnt too close. So i rushed my shots in there and already i want to go back to see it again.

Anyway, on with the photos.


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sanatorium Dans La Foret by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed and thanks for looking 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Feb 11, 2015)

Great way to start of 2015! Sounds like you had a great time, and you got some really nice shots! Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 11, 2015)

Stunning shots and I really like the bath tub,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 11, 2015)

Excellent stuff.great pics. .glad you finally got to see it all.it was much bigger and much better than I expected to be honest.i can stop teasing you now with Facebook images


----------



## King Al (Feb 11, 2015)

Great pics DJ! this looks great, that bath tub is crazy


----------



## marieke (Feb 11, 2015)

Awesome pics.....really hope you return to take some more. My fav is the corridor photo, kinda represents an eloquent sad beauty all of its own.....Thanks for sharing what must have been a brill day.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 11, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Excellent stuff.great pics. .glad you finally got to see it all.it was much bigger and much better than I expected to be honest.i can stop teasing you now with Facebook images



Yes, you can stop teasing now haha! 

Thanks all for the comments


----------



## skankypants (Feb 11, 2015)

Super stuff mate ,nicely done.


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 11, 2015)

Fantastic! A great start to the year. I really like the second shot ( and the Jackson Pollock bath).


----------



## brickworx (Feb 12, 2015)

Mate that is top drawer....lovely pics.....stone roses style bath tub does it for me and the trees \ exterior shot.....really great stuff.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 13, 2015)

Absolutely stunning. 
Reminds me a lot of the really early UE reports from 2005/6 that got me into UE in the first place. 
Breathtaking shots. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks Brickworx and UrbanX &#55357;&#56842; 

Yeah, I really enjoyed this explore


----------



## smiler (Feb 13, 2015)

That's really good, most enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 14, 2015)

Superb shots Dutty. Glad to hear the new motor survived the blast over there and back. Access doesn't look too tricky at that one


----------



## HughieD (Feb 14, 2015)

Fantastic..love the colours.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 15, 2015)

LittleOz said:


> Superb shots Dutty. Glad to hear the new motor survived the blast over there and back. Access doesn't look too tricky at that one



Yeah, new car performed great  

Fairly straight forward this one, the site is huge!


----------

